# Front Dual Rod Holder for Vapor 10XT



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I made this after seeing a youtube video on a similar rod holder for a SOK. The Vapor isn't made to handle a Scotty rod holder well, the dashboard is really small and the paddle holder is so far forward it makes it tough to come up with a good solution.

All my parts came from the local hardware store. Tools are simple, you need a drill and can use a hacksaw for the PVC pipe.

I'll take it out next weekend and get the angles right, then weld the joints together. It took me maybe 30 minutes to get it to this point. It's still a little wobbly, I'm going to make a washer to fit into the bottom of the cup holder and hopefully stiffen it up.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I finished this before Thanksgiving and got a chance to take it out last Saturday. I was very happy with the stability, it was my biggest concern. It's a cheap project and most of the components I already had here at home. 

The inspiration for this came from this youtube video. 






Mine is simpler and does what I need it to do. If I change mine I'll angle it back towards me, it's a long reach to my dashboard.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks good! Thanks


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks!

I'll get it painted so it doesn't look like a home plumbing project  .

I also plan on drilling a few index holes so I can rotate the rods left/right or up/down. I already have a clevis pin in the left holder for that.

I just found this adjustable furniture grade PVC fitting today, looks like a great tool for rod holders.

http://flexpvc.com/cart/agora.cgi?product=PVC-Elbows-ANY-ANGLE


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

backlashed,
Great project! You're gonna like being able to adjust the angle of the rods, as there are times when it's nice to have the lines closer to the kayak...especially, if you're using a fishfinder.

Bowhunter57


----------

